# wish i lived closer to joasis



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

if i lived a little closer, i'd buy this, run down and pick up and take jay out to lunch.

http://cgi.govliquidation.com/auction/view?auctionId=2263155


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Do people still use wrecking balls?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

we've done 3-4 strip mall demos, approx 1 acre concrete demo each, been nice to smash that up into bite sized pieces before we tear into it.


----------



## [email protected]#e (Jul 5, 2007)

I'd buy it just for the fun of having one. And at 150 bucks its a steal


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

mdshunk said:


> Do people still use wrecking balls?


Right now we are using an old counterweight off of an insley crane. We use LEY to break slab, and helps breaking up footings. We dont have a hammer, so its beat on it with ley until it gets smaller. 

I worked for a top 20 demo contractor. Despite all the shears, hammers, and grapples we had, we still had wrecking balls. We even had ingots from foundries. We used them to break concrete. I used them both in prepping non ferrous metals. I ran a 320 with a grapple. Id use the 8-9,000lb ingot for a lot of things. Some times just using its weight to hold something in place while i stripped and steel off of an object. I also used them to break electric motors. All this to get at the copper inside. The owner was well known for tripping over a dollar to make a dime. My favorite was taking fiberglass ladders we found and stripping the aluminum rungs off for scrap.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Buy it and when you come down, you can buy my wife and I dinner...and your wife can come too. We'll take you to the fancy Italian place Nick likes....Olive Garden, I think :laughing::laughing:


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

I'd like to be the only guy on the block that has one, I think I saw a commercial for the Simpson's Movie and they were using one, so they are still used.







.


----------

